# What do you think of the "Royal Blue Generations" lines?



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

I came across there site a while back.They are HUGE.We were walking luna in a neiborghing city probably late spring when we came across a guy with a rather large but not overdone in my opinion solid blue male.After a bit of chat he said it was a "RBG" dog he actually even had trained in french ring "type" of manner.I really havnt looked too deep into their origin.Any opinions?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't care for their kennel as I prefer kennels that know what breed of dog they have. Not kennels that have mastiff crosses calling them APBT.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

150lb "Pit bulls" ....what has the world come to! Oh my!


----------



## Runthru (Sep 22, 2010)

They look terrible!! Swayed backs, and feet turned in no thank you!!


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

hmmm this has me curious ima check out there site lol


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

omg LIGER is something else?? LOL How did he end up with such short legs and long body??? serious question lol


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

ashes said:


> omg LIGER is something else?? LOL How did he end up with such short legs and long body??? serious question lol


hahah! i just saw that. did you read what they wrote?



> KING LIGER IS BY FAR THE BIGGEST AND MOST CORRECT PIT-BULL IN THE WORLD HOLDING THE ROYAL CROWN TILL THIS DATE AT 150 POUNDS. MAKE NO MISTAKE, IT IS 150 LBS OF BONE MASS AND MUSCLE! HIS IMPRESSIVE BONE AND HEAD IS UNTOUCHABLE. LIGER HAS REALLY PROVEN HIMSELF A NOBLE SOLDIER TO HIS FAMILY. LIGER IS A SHOWSTOPPER WHEREVER HE GOES!


what????

i don't like this type of dog, but that's just my opinion.
i was at the park awhile back with my dog and some guy tried to convince me that she's not a pit bull because she's too small (she's about 40 pounds). he went on to say that a friend of his just paid 10k (lol) for a REAL pit bull and how it's parents are 150lbs. i didn't even try to argue - i'm not the one who paid 10k for a mutt. :flush: i feel bad for the people who can't do a google search before wasting their money and never realize they sound like an idiot bragging to strangers with their questions about head size and such. meh. 
/end rant


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

Yea I did read that I was laughing LOL


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Reminds me of that stupid B**** who was selling pups on CL, as pits,when the dad was 150lbs...She told me to stop starving my dog. HAHAHAHA.
I flagged her. I still see her add, no one wants her fake pits. LOL. Hope she gets stuck with all of them,maybe then she will think first before breeding mutts.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

AHAHAHAHAHHA I'm sorry, but a REAL kennel would NEVER do something like this.

RECESSION SPECIAL!!!
TRADE IN YOUR MUSCLE CAR, CLASSIC, MOTORCYCLE, SPEED
BOAT, RV, JET SKI, QUAD OR ANY TOYS YOU THINK WE MIGHT
BE INTERESTED IN FOR YOUR NEXT PUPPY. WE NORMALLY
DONT DO ANYTHING LIKE THIS BUT WE KNOW A LOT OF
CUSTOMERS ARE HAVING A HARD TIME AND EMAILING
US WITH OFFERS. THIS IS ONLY FOR A LIMITED TIME!
SEND YOUR PICTURES TO BOTH EMAILS BELOW.

I bet these dogs have a crap load of health issues. LOOK at their BODIES1 Ugly,if you ask me. Those poor things. I bet they can hardly walk.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I researched these fools about a year ago when a buddy of ours in Vegas told us he bought a pup from them for 9000... I told him it wasn't a apbt for that price unlessit came straight from Colby himself... He argued me and argued me... Until he put me on speaker with mr Saul himself needless to say 15 minutes into the convo Saul was offering my buddy a refund and he could keep the dog and saul refused to speak to me anymore... They are a joke and everytime I hear their name I have to tell people that they are some of the worst structured bullies I have ever seen


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Not impressed at all. They should be advertising as American Bullies not APBT's and I see quite a few swayed backs and E/W feet. Just because a dog has a big head and weighs a ton doesn't make them a proven stud or worth a ton of money.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

OMg XIAHKO I never read that! LMAO OMG def not Legit!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

ashes said:


> OMg XIAHKO I never read that! LMAO OMG def not Legit!


Oh they were serious scroll down to the bottom it's in big red letters

:: ROYALBLUEGENERATION ::


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I irritates me because kennels like these are ruining everything the good American Bully people are trying to represent.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I totally feel you Holly. I hate seeing things like this too.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

hahaha @ the recession special


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

LMAO I figured yall would tear them apart.Did you see the 25k stud fee for "king cane corso lion" :hammer:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Recession Special, 25k stud fee's, 145lbs of raw meat! Man business must be pretty ruff they must be hurting. I wonder what that Recession Special entails and what one has to do to qualify? LMFAO!! Man you want to know what I really think? Anyone who pays that kind of money for an unhealthy freak and one that looks like those on that website is a straight up fool and needs to be smacked upside the head. You know how many good dogs I could buy with 25,000? Dogs that would make those dogs roll over in the mud SMH that is truly very sad what ever happened to standards and love for animals? Those dogs are the worst case of animal abuse I have ever seen.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

thats some serious coin being dropped. like p.t.barnum said,
theres an ass for every seat. it almost entices me enough
to indulge the thought of going over to the dark side.
at least all my outs would be with the countries best game
bred males. and then tighten as needed to maintain freak
size status. 5-10 grand a dog?? and those outragious stud fees!?
peddling never sounded so good.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

Padlock i have thought of it my self, we dont have em down here so i could invent my own "Australian Bullies" i would be a bigger sellout than mc hammer but i would still be rich as and i wouldnt give a rats ar*e!


----------



## Beedeezy10 (Jul 22, 2010)

WE WILL ONLY SELL TO RESPONSIBLE OWNERS!!!

No dogs sold for illegal purposes!!!!
If you're into fighting dogs YOU'RE
A LOSER!!!! BE A REAL MAN AND
STEP INTO AN OCTAGON WITH
ANOTHER MAN AND FIGHT!!!!


Are they serious!? I cant stop laughin! Recession Special, but say they only sell to RESPONSIBLE OWNERS!? How can you be responsible if you need to sell your item just to buy the dog? Dont they understand that there's medical expenses? Food? Not including anything major that can (most likely will) pop up with these dogs! SMDH 

I got tease yesterday to be exact on how Brandy is too small @ 49 lbs to be a "pitbull". I guess if u dont have a gas guzzler, then u dont have a vehicle either! LMBO WOWZERS!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

NO JY that mean NZ will have them too, all because of you, unless you give me shares i will not be happy!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Beedeezy10 said:


> WE WILL ONLY SELL TO RESPONSIBLE OWNERS!!!
> 
> No dogs sold for illegal purposes!!!!
> If you're into fighting dogs YOU'RE
> ...


If you try match an American Bully your an even bigger loser! LMAO


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Mastiffs.. LOL Jk (kinda) XL Bullies and Whopper dogs and the Giant line along with the mammoth dogs, all need to be in the same category, the American Bullmastiff.. These photos of dogs stress my point. Cause if you put that dog with its ADBA or UKC papers up next to a traditional game dog and its paper work, well... It would clear up some things for the public who know not pitbulls. 

Great lookin dogs, monsterous, remind me of man eating rottweilers..(shutters)


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't like that they call them pit bulls, but I actually like _some_ of the dogs on the site. No way would I pay that amount though! That's freaking crazy!!!


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

MISSAPBT said:


> If you try match an American Bully your an even bigger loser! LMAO


The saddest part is they obviously still THINK that there dogs are capable of being matched...lol Those dogs would drop dead in the box! bahaha Stupid breeders...


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Alot of good lookin big dogs, but JMO once the APBT reaches 80lbs and above its a bandogge or a mastiff (samething) JMO.. no longer fit to run endlessy for quarrelsome game let alone the [] herritage and abilities. More like the GAME keepers DOG, LOL a BULLMASTIFF.. which the closest thing to a traditional working Bullmastiff you will see are Boerboels and Whopper dogs Intense Intense Intense ... not game nor [] quality but there is a world of things dogs like that are still good for.  For me, I will stick with my lil game dogs... I don't like the confusion and I always offend ppl by calling their APBT a whopper or something besides APBT. I do like BOERs though... I would love a boer and a good lil game dog both black muzzle buckskins... that for me being a hunter, would be heaven.... catch and anchor  mastiffs serve a purpose ..


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL they wouldn't last long enough to get video footage the match would be over by the time the dogs were let go they would jump out of the box if they could even make it over one LOL ... You guys are cracking me up over here


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

junk i say go for it...i mean really, at the end of the day
it's all about getting through this life as comfortable as possible with
the least amount of work. I'll bet after a year or two it would be
just as fun as running any kennel regardless of what breed it is.

just think about it. 6-8 pups average per littler. 6-10 litters per year.
lets say 3,000 per pup x 60 = 180,000 per year. it's a no brainer.
then factor in the outrageous stud fee's if applicable. another 100k
annually is possible. 300,000 for some designer sh*tbulls. when i had
5 acres in PA. and my kennel running strong,... i think i had the wrong dream.
if i ever get divorced and don't have any Dependants i will pervert the breed and
sit back collecting interest in hedge funds while smoking Cuban cigars,... and 
the hardest part of the day would be which car am i taking out today.
i would also be confidant the the game dogs will always be around, and
you can rest assured once life got comfy, i would have another yard
of those as well. these are all just random thoughts, but none the less it
is enticing.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I just pictured a 120lb dog jumping out of the [] holarin with a lil snapping turtle hanging off it, LOL kinda like ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [19381] :: PARKER'S BOUNCER oh.. My ears are RiNgInG.. LOL


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Padlock said:


> junk i say go for it...i mean really, at the end of the day
> it's all about getting through this life as comfortable as possible with
> the least amount of work. I'll bet after a year or two it would be
> just as fun as running any kennel regardless of what breed it is.
> ...


:roflimp the paper... Thats about the best sense to be made out of any of it. Don't know if its ethically any better, but it makes sense rather than just insisting its pitbull. 25K I better be able to drive it and have to put tag title and tax on it, or hook a plow up to it or maybe a brushhog. LOL


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

OMG you guys are so funny! So true paddy who needs an education all you need is 2 big bad 150lb blue monsters you can get those adba/ukc on craigslist for 200.00 a pop breed the sh*t out of them every other heat for the next 8 years make sure you trade off some pups with other kennels so you can breed those pups to your stud and keep on rolling in the cash. Stud fee's are just the icing on the cake. Every rapper in the game would jump on those lmfao!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Don't really understand the purpose of this thread...other than to start up all this shizz talkin...but yeah...fun...anyways if your gonna judge the American Bully...lemme give yall some good examples to mock...

.:Suarez Bulls Kennels:.

www.semperfibullies.net

PRATTS PITS

PlatinumLine Bullies, American Pit Bull Terriers

As far as the other site...I do not agree with the recession special non sense...but I would love to know where they try to say their dogs would be suitable for the box...
C'mon...be real...if you're gonna hate at least hate on things actually being said... anyways heres a few sites to checkout...should keep yall busy for at least a couple hours...plenty of good material to twist up and add salt too...have fun


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Lone Star said:


> Don't really understand the purpose of this thread...other than to start up all this shizz talkin...but yeah...fun...anyways if your gonna judge the American Bully...lemme give yall some good examples to mock...
> 
> .:Suarez Bulls Kennels:.
> 
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost:
great post LS was thinking the same and have avoided posting but the majority people posting are not bully people so great links to add lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Well one thing we can all agree on regardless of what type of dogs we own most of us including bully owners can clearly see those dogs from the kennel posted from the OP look terrible. You can't do anything but laugh it's so sad how can you not? I mean seriously don't you have any pride about the breed? Doesn't it piss you off to see breeders doing this to the American Bully? Holly said it better than anyone on this thread it's so sad when you have bully breeders trying to take the breed 2 steps forward making a name and a future for the breed then you have scum BYB's keeping the American Bully down. If i was an American Bully breeder doing right by these dogs sites and breeders like that would piss me off.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

LMAO...You must be blind to the problems of the American Pit Bull Terrier in the same aspect...byb's for days...the only difference is the peddlers of the APBT's are not investing money in photographers...websites...etc...they don't have that much love for there animals...they tend to stick to the Thrifty Nickel...Craigslist...your local newspaper, and the corner of flea markets all over the U.S....but lets not speak on them...breeding dogs who do not conform to the standard of the APBT...or even CLAIMING the name APBT...when the dogs are untested...lol...not cool...right?!...bottom line...the American Bully is not your 'cup of tea'...so why must we spend sooooo much time comparing the two...letting people know how these dogs would jump the box...blah blah blah...these dogs weren't created with the intention of ever seeing the inside of your plywood box sweetie...sorry...these dogs were created for show and companionship...do me a favor...find something new to talk about...save that hatin shizz for some1 else...you don't like em...good they don't like you either lmao...


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

the truth always hurts, and the biggest lies are the one we tell ourselves.
the fact is the bullies have no direction other than the perversion of
what would be the baddest dog to ever look through a collar. i could
see the frustration of those that work and risk much for others to dilute
the work that doesn't fill any niche that other dogs can fill. i would be all
for the old bulldogge type bullies that actually have a worth and would
be fitting for both sides. bullies are just an abomination of a breed that
has had worth for hundreds of years,.. only to be corrupted in a few
decades by those that don't respect our breeds heritage. the market was
made through ignorance and the breed destroyed through negligence.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Lone Star said:


> LMAO...You must be blind to the problems of the American Pit Bull Terrier in the same aspect...byb's for days...the only difference is the peddlers of the APBT's are not investing money in photographers...websites...etc...they don't have that much love for there animals...they tend to stick to the Thrifty Nickel...Craigslist...your local newspaper, and the corner of flea markets all over the U.S....but lets not speak on them...breeding dogs who do not conform to the standard of the APBT...or even CLAIMING the name APBT...when the dogs are untested...lol...not cool...right?!...bottom line...the American Bully is not your 'cup of tea'...so why must we spend sooooo much time comparing the two...letting people know how these dogs would jump the box...blah blah blah...these dogs weren't created with the intention of ever seeing the inside of your plywood box sweetie...sorry...these dogs were created for show and companionship...do me a favor...find something new to talk about...save that hatin shizz for some1 else...you don't like em...good they don't like you either lmao...


I don't know LS why don't you ask the OP since they started this thread? See us APBT owner's don't start these foolish threads we just laugh at them LOL. Now if someone asks for an opinion about a website, kennel, bloodline, breeder, ect this is a public forum people are here to answer questions and give opinions. If you can't handle other's opinions (why come online at all?) Obviously there must be some truth to what some of us have said or else feather's wouldn't be ruffled. You would have a point if we were the one's who started the thread but you see we didn't LOL. Hating on the American Bully ? to be completely honest you couldn't PAY me to take one. But I give respect to where it's due and good bully breeder's get my respect wether I like these dogs or not. I have issues with ANY breeder who breeds unhealthy junk and passes it off as caviar I don't care what breed it is. Any good Bully breeder can look at those dogs and agree that those dogs should all be culled because they aren't worth 2 sh*ts to the breeding program. That's being real.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

C'mon...my feathers aren't ruffled hun...just jumping in at the 1st oppurtuninty i've seen in a bit to argue  ...say what you want about those dogs...they are not my style... but hey to each there own...they weren't all bad...from the lil glance I gave the site...
as for the op...I dunno...1st post sounded like he was feelin em...the 2nd sounded as if he posted just to get people hatin...not cool imo...I don't like generalized hating...such as the type Padlock is doing...he is bunching all bully's in one group...but hey...he's a funny guy so it makes me laugh...


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

Lone Star i love your passion and i will allways praise it, you are right with the fact the apbt has problems as its own 100% correct.

In your eyes as a bully lover, you see the problems with the bullys as a "Bully Problem" , i just wish more people could see it in the light that you do.

My issue is the "Bully Problem" is still looked at by the higher percentage of people as an APBT which unfortunatly makes the bully problem an "APBT problem" 
And until every bully owner and APBT owner can agree they aint an APBT it will be seen by many including APBT people as an APBT problem.
And in our eyes as long as its an APBT problem it will in most of our eyes be one of the biggest ones.

Look at the APBT , now look at the Bully, you cant totally blame us for being a little asshurt at taking a close to perfect breed and taking a huge dump on it.
Bullys didnt have to be fat and unhealthy to be a great family pet, they could have made them all like yours and take the confusion down by 50%.

The apbt is a rangy animal because its essentualy a working breed with a purpose, the bully has no reason whatsoever to have so many other looks other then the people who are making the difference with them dont know what they want or do they know what they want[$$$$$]?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

junkyard said:


> Lone Star i love your passion and i will allways praise it, you are right with the fact the apbt has problems as its own 100% correct.
> 
> In your eyes as a bully lover, you see the problems with the bullys as a "Bully Problem" , i just wish more people could see it in the light that you do.
> 
> ...


That's my Aussie Man! :goodpost: Telling like it is


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

junkyard said:


> Lone Star i love your passion and i will allways praise it, you are right with the fact the apbt has problems as its own 100% correct.
> 
> In your eyes as a bully lover, you see the problems with the bullys as a "Bully Problem" , i just wish more people could see it in the light that you do.
> 
> ...


You wrote your response in paragraphs so I will respond in that order...cause I don't really know how to break the quote up lol...be patient...

As far as my passion..I realize sometimes I come across to passionate in my responses which only comes across as being argumentative and rude...which is not my intent...half the time when i'm responding I got a huge smile across my face...just hard to put that across a keyboard ya know...

I do see these as Bully problems which I do UNFORTUNATELY feel may never be solved...as long as the Extreme class exists people will go further and further to make these dogs 'extreme' I do like extreme but correct...which unfortunatley is rare...I know...what to do...I do not know...people who hole a HEAVY role in the bully world i.e. Bully The Kid..Michelle Chavez..Atomic Dogg Magazine..Memo from American Bully Show..Dave Wilson...these are the people who could really help put theese awful breeding practices to a HALT...these peoples words are like gold in the bully community...and would have a HEAVY HEAVY HEAVY influence on whats going on out there...

As far as the creation of the American Bully shizzing on the APBT...hey...I can't say much...whats been done has been done...LONG AGO...all we can do is go forward from this point on and do OUR best to educate the public on the seperation of breeds and positive aspects of both...The hating will NEVER DO THAT...So as long as you hate me...and I hate you...we will continue to fail...

(not you and me literally) lol

hope I touched on most of the topic


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Lonestar I'm not a bully owners but have admitted in the past that some bullies are pretty... But you have to admit the bullies on that site are for the most part not even close to correct... I know that a bully Wouk jump the [] anyway but who cares they weren't made for that...

My husband said it best when I showed him that site... "why would anyone want 150 lb wiener dog on stilts?". Lol it's funny but sadly true.... They are one advertising pit bulls not American bullies , two selling breeding dogs that are not correct, and three letting people trade in cars and motorcycles for a pup? Cmon byb no matter whether it's a pit or bully...

I have a 60 thousand dollar custom bike and a custom supra and mustang and f350 and another bike and four wheelers.... And I wouldn't trade any of them or the trash bag full of poop I picked up in my yard for one of them... Not because their bullies but because they are ugly and unhealthy.... Period


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

I Lone Star....aka John...openly admit that the website advertised as 'Royal Blue Generations' is a mis-representation of the American Bully,
The majority of their breeding stock holds major faults which are easily spotted by the virgin eye...
I in no way endorse the breedings done by 'Royal Blue Generations'...nor do I endorse the high amount they request for said 'stud fee'...
To complete this disclaimer...I request that if you are seeking a quality American Bully... I would not reccomend that you seek out the services or 'Royal Blue Generations'...please take note to other sites I have posted if interested in finding a quality American Bully...
Thank You,
Lone Star aka LS806
Your friend from Go Pit Bull...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

[email protected] LS your silly!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

this thread really is not going anywhere , should not have been posted and I will inform my man he should watch what he posts on here about bullys as the people who I told him would jump on this thread did so and the majority have nothing to do with bullys or even like them. I understand if they arent your cup of tea as LS stated lol , but to argue over this is a joke in itself. This kennel is not the best one to use as a standard to the breed , and really is there any reason this thread is still going? I have seen other threads get closed before it got to this point.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Please do not close this thread...I for one happen to enjoy a good debate...as it entertains me much more than discussing...the majority of whats been around here lately...dog talk is my priority...although the conversation started out a bit one sided it has headed in a much better direction and I await responses from a few people...


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Lone Star said:


> Please do not close this thread...I for one happen to enjoy a good debate...as it entertains me much more than discussing...the majority of whats been around here lately...dog talk is my priority...although the conversation started out a bit one sided it has headed in a much better direction and I await responses from a few people...


Good luck with that lonestar , ill enjoy watching you try to educate some people who never seem to listen before when it comes to bullys  LOL it always turns into a "well look wat my dog can do , can yours?" lol :flush:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't see a reason to close it as it's not gotten out of hand we are still being civil as long as that continues and no personal attacks are going on I don't feel there is a need to shut it down. It's just people giving their opinions.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lone Star said:


> I Lone Star....aka John...openly admit that the website advertised as 'Royal Blue Generations' is a mis-representation of the American Bully,
> The majority of their breeding stock holds major faults which are easily spotted by the virgin eye...
> I in no way endorse the breedings done by 'Royal Blue Generations'...nor do I endorse the high amount they request for said 'stud fee'...
> To complete this disclaimer...I request that if you are seeking a quality American Bully... I would not reccomend that you seek out the services or 'Royal Blue Generations'...please take note to other sites I have posted if interested in finding a quality American Bully...
> ...


:goodpost:

Don't be hatin the Bullies here. This kennel sucks..

No one wants to see some worthless APBT kennel posted up and for a bunch of non APBT people to go "see APBT are worthless"...

@AngelBaby this is a public forum. You are not required to like or agree with the topic post on it.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

Lone Star said:


> Don't really understand the purpose of this thread...other than to start up all this shizz talkin...but yeah...fun...anyways if your gonna judge the American Bully...lemme give yall some good examples to mock...
> 
> .:Suarez Bulls Kennels:.
> 
> ...


i like the females on the platinum site. :roll:


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

these are healthy debates for every side to get their views across.
within the debate the reader gets to decide what camp has the most
pertinent info about "our" breed of choice. this isn't a 'which came first,
the chicken or the egg' type debate,...


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

On the site didn't they put the correct Pit bull on one of the pictures?? So wat kind of dog are they exactly trying to sell just asking???


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

All valid points if the Bully crowd didnt label their dogs as APBTs when it suits.

The moment that they are stopped being called APBT i will stop posting my opinions.

The only real "educating" that needs to go on is to decide what your dog is a bully or a apbt?? Educate the people who are doing the wrong thing by the bullys and you will see the haters and their opinions fall to the wayside.
Education has nothing to do with the apbt people in order to change an opinion, and to tell you the truth the more you sit back and worry about what the apbt crowd thinks, the further away the real goal of making the bully more uniform will get from you.

Please dont blame us for having an opinion that your own crowd gave us with their indecisivness of if they want a 120 pound beast or a lowrider dog.
Get the breed to a specific standard and you will see our opinions change rapidly. And that is the truth.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

I have to say I agree with junkyard it was well said


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

I simply asked for opinions.Not wrong at all this is a public forum with people entiteled to their opinions.We obviously have people with different preferences of apbt/bullie.I personally love both check out my boy loki.Do i think RBG is a good representation of the bullie? No...25k get real.As for me knowing this thread would spark a big debate no i didnt.Now to the folks sayin the bullie is lazy or the big dogs cant hang LOL.Seriously im sure mine can.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> .Now to the folks sayin the bullie is lazy or the big dogs cant hang LOL.Seriously im sure mine can.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> I simply asked for opinions.Not wrong at all this is a public forum with people entiteled to their opinions.We obviously have people with different preferences of apbt/bullie.I personally love both check out my boy loki.Do i think RBG is a good representation of the bullie? No...25k get real.As for me knowing this thread would spark a big debate no i didnt.Now to the folks sayin the bullie is lazy or the big dogs cant hang LOL.Seriously im sure mine can.


No not all of them just the ones bred like the ones on that website  :goodpost:


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

These threads will allways go this way as long as the scenes stays the same way as it is now. 

I would Like to know what the people in the scene think i have chatted before about it with a couple of you but i want to know what you realy think about the misreperesentation of your breed is doing? 
I am sure Dave Wilson never wanted this confusion when he started these dogs, is he concerned about it all?

What about the people at the bully registries or who actually organise all the shows with the extreme divisions? 
Obviously the bully crowd are as divided as what we are with some of them?
How can this be solved?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> I simply asked for opinions.Not wrong at all this is a public forum with people entiteled to their opinions.We obviously have people with different preferences of apbt/bullie.I personally love both check out my boy loki.Do i think RBG is a good representation of the bullie? No...25k get real.As for me knowing this thread would spark a big debate no i didnt.Now to the folks sayin the bullie is lazy or the big dogs cant hang LOL.Seriously im sure mine can.


Its just dont flip sides if you feel a certain way then express it , i just seen you kinda flip on your second post in here to fit what othere where saying, you loved liger and king lion so why change opinion based on what some apbt people say, i still like king lion would i pay a 25k stud fee ya right , I think youwould have to be insane. are all there dogs up to standard no some no by far, are some nice yes there are a few i like, I do however think they need to be labled properly and I feel with some they do have something else mixed into it not all american bully. And I agree with you when it comes to saying our bullys are lazy and no prey drive your insane , I know as stated above in another post that someone said they dont even have bullys in australia and NZ so how do you form an opinion ?


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

You may have missed my previous post junkyard...go back to page 3 about people with a higher level of authority in the breed speaking up


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> Its just dont flip sides if you feel a certain way then express it , i just seen you kinda flip on your second post in here to fit what othere where saying, you loved liger and king lion so why change opinion based on what some apbt people say, ?


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

The same way I felt...I could tell this without even knowing him...from the 1st post to the 2nd...lotsa inconsistency...

good post


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

junkyard said:


> All valid points if the Bully crowd didnt label their dogs as APBTs when it suits.
> 
> The moment that they are stopped being called APBT i will stop posting my opinions.
> 
> ...


The problem is that you lump ALL bully people together and fail to realize that they are not all the same..

You are blaming and lecturing people that call their American Bullies AMERICAN BULLIES



junkyard said:


> Please dont blame us for having an opinion that your own crowd gave us with their indecisivness of if they want a 120 pound beast or a lowrider dog.
> Get the breed to a specific standard and you will see our opinions change rapidly. And that is the truth.


PETA can tell you not to blame them for YOUR APBT crowd giving them the opinion that these dogs maul and attack without cause and roam free constantly. A useless breed that is good for nothing but bloodsport so they have no place in this day and should be wiped from the earth.

That is the Image of the APBT that gets plastered everywhere...


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Angel your man asked for opinions on those dogs on that site... I gave my personal opinion based on personal experience with that breeder... And I never gave any apbt does not equal bully stuff... In all reality he asked and got what he asked for...

Lonestar I love your disclaimer and here's one of my own... I sargennikita Aka Brooke do not hate any animal and am under full belief that all dog breeds were created for a reason and should be called exactly what they are...

I have a shih tzu and I do not call it a lhaso apao so I expect the same when it comes to bully breeds...


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

Official Pit Bull Site of Diane Jessup (bottom dog on pg.)

This dog represents many of the structural problems which arise when the totally artificial "bulldog" build is a breeder's goal. While the picture angle does not allow a clear look, the dog's legs are far too short. There is nothing about the modern "show bulldog's" structure that is functional. Breeding "bully" dogs is breeding functionless dogs


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Here's my disclaimer I don't give a ishh anymore LOL


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Angel you said you feel some their dogs have something mixed in that they are not all am bully.... Helllllooooooo. All American bullies are mixed... Have been for quite sometime until recently when they became their own breed..


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

junkyard said:


> These threads will allways go this way as long as the scenes stays the same way as it is now.
> 
> I would Like to know what the people in the scene think i have chatted before about it with a couple of you but i want to know what you realy think about the misreperesentation of your breed is doing?
> I am sure Dave Wilson never wanted this confusion when he started these dogs, is he concerned about it all?
> ...


I do think there need to be changes within the bully breed and community.
There should be stricter rules in the registry right now they register anything bully, bandogge , shorty bulls {which i think shouldnt be, there is no standard } . the UKC shouldnt be registering american bullys {or should say the breeders shouldnt be registering them with ukc}, I know my girls are UKC but I really have no use for it and we are changing over to ABKC which I think every breeder who breeds these dogs should do It would deffinately help the confusion going on when they hand over american pitbull terrier slips to new owners.
there should be a better standard in place for the dogs and the extreme class especially , there are nice extreme dogs but they shouldnt be allowed to look blown out and over done as some do.
I know the ABKC is new but I see alot of places they could improve and hopefully with people mentioned above by LS doing the hard work they are it will change soon. 
I honestly would rather people be calling my dogs american bullys as they are ,rather then pitbulls just becasue of the BSL. honestly when i explain to people around here about this breed you can see a change in expression with them and they are alot more open to having them around then when they thought they were apbt's.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> Angel you said you feel some their dogs have something mixed in that they are not all am bully.... Helllllooooooo. All American bullies are mixed... Have been for quite sometime until recently when they became their own breed..


to make the breed yes they were mixed and if you go back enough you will see the apbt was mixed as well does that make it any different? would mixing a apbt right now make it pure or a mutt? would it not be the same now that the bully is a breed if you mixed something in there is it still pure becasue its a fairly new breed? I wouldnt consider it to be.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Guess i dont put enough into argueing online.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

There are many kennels out there still mixing mastiff and corso into the blood to go bigger and bigger and bigger...


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> There are many kennels out there still mixing mastiff and corso into the blood to go bigger and bigger and bigger...


your right and I think that is one of the things that needs to be stopped and better managed with registrys , there needs to be higher standards for breeders to live up too.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> Guess i dont put enough into argueing online.


lol...sarcasm much?
find a new hobby then 
maybe video games


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

No i did see that mate, just wanted to hear about some others, Dave was my obvious choice.

Angelbaby we dont have what you call bullys over here but i can tell you i have seen the trend in a couple of amstaff breeders over here cashing in the exact same way blue blue blue and fat fat fat, i was even invited to witness how good his dogs were bred and i saw nothing but disapointment when his prize stud dog couldnt even get up on a small chair without the aid of the breeder. Every one of these dogs was pretty much an american bully.
I infact know three or four people who breed the claimed mix of American Bully and are byb cashing in on their cross bred mutts, it isnt anywhere near as developed as what yours are but it is in the beginning stages of nearly exactly the same direction as what Dave wilson had started out with.
Same person has offered me "pick or the litter" and $3000 dollars to pimp my prize bitch out. 
This "friend" does infact love his mutts in one way but in another but has no problems in his six year old bitch dieing due to over breeding her and with any pitbull he could find for his bully style bred mutts.
I know another peddler who advertise puppies on face book, he sells "APBT" and Amstaff puppies and a cross of the two aswell, the end result is pretty much a bully.

As an Australian i see with our bsl laws and rules surrounding my breed of choice we have enough confusion between what the public thinks a pit bull , an APBT, and an Amstaff is, the last thing i need is some other breed who cant even find its real place in its home country confusing ours and making it yet an easier choice to just ban all bull breeds all together to make it easier on the authorities who make the laws.
We dont need any more confusion here thanks.

The quicker that therre is a uniform bully the better it will be for all parties involved wheather that be apbt or bully or otherwise. Ultimatly that will contribute to myt countries laws being better and making more sense which in turn will make my life as an apbt owner less secretive and easier on the dogs.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Lone Star said:


> lol...sarcasm much?
> find a new hobby then
> maybe video games


Lol 4 real...You dont know me LS.I might have to hook up my keyboard to the ps3


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

APBT13, i dont lump them all into the same group allthough i see where it would look that way, Most of my posting on these threads is generated out of my own frustration and confusion about it all something i am still trying to grasp, ask lonestar what i think , i love reading his thoughts on these threads, i certainly dont lump him into one group. 

I have completly gone from hating the life out of the bully crowd to accepting and now trying to understand it all.

Its just confusing when alot of the crowd cant agree on the same thing.

I know what problems the APBT faces ive been facing it with them for over a decade, i also feel as an apbt owner i have more than enough right to express my opinion.

@ Angelbaby, its not ever a waste of time speaking your mind with how you feel about your bullys or your apbt.
the last post i read of yours was exactly what ive been waiting for from you and with posts like that things will move foward, but when ythe crowd just lets us have our side it makes for what seems like an all out bash fest and allways seems one sided.

Its only a debate there is not hate here anymore, just frustration.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

junkyard said:


> APBT13, i dont lump them all into the same group allthough i see where it would look that way, Most of my posting on these threads is generated out of my own frustration and confusion about it all something i am still trying to grasp, ask lonestar what i think , i love reading his thoughts on these threads, i certainly dont lump him into one group.
> 
> I have completly gone from hating the life out of the bully crowd to accepting and now trying to understand it all.
> 
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

How the bully issue can be fixed, I don't know. But I'll just say this. The AM Bully is what, 15-20 years old now. I'm quite certain that when the APBT was bred, the ideal APBT wasn't done in the first breeding. It took time. How much time before the ideal/standard APBT was established I don't know. If we had the internet back then I'd imagine that we'd be reading old arguments about what the ideal APBT looked/acted like. I guess all I'm saying is give the community a chance to right the ship. 

As far as Bully's being a "functionless dog", that makes me laugh everytime I read it! I have no data to back up my opinion, but I'm quite certain that a very large percentage of every breed out there is not doing the function it was bred for. IMO, companionship is a function. Isn't that reason enough? Of course, the breeders that take it to the extreme and are out just to make a buck put a damper on that opinion, but not all of us Bully lovers are like that. How many APBT's out there are actually doing the "function" they were bred for? I'd imagine not the majority.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Lone Star said:


> [/quote popcorn and hateraid lol good one.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

On the original topic at hand here, not the American Bully vs APBT debate that these threads continuously turn into.... Did anyone notice that the RBG's dog King Lion produced Iron Cross Kennels "ICK" Disciple, didn't we have a thread awhile back about ICK having their papers pulled? 

And for RBG, their dogs do not surprise me, their advertising and pictures of dogs with famous people does not surprise me either.... they claim they are different and better than other breeders who have kennel websites but they are just the same. 

And as for the recession special, the stud fees and puppy prices.... well ya'll know what I think about that.


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

Well my dog Chico has KING LION RBG all in his blood...and i still like him :angeldevi lol

Well just so you guys Know that 25K monster of a dog...King Lion, passed away a few months ago


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> On the original topic at hand here, not the American Bully vs APBT debate that these threads continuously turn into.... Did anyone notice that the RBG's dog King Lion produced Iron Cross Kennels "ICK" Disciple, didn't we have a thread awhile back about ICK having their papers pulled?


Take a look at this Home Page

Iron cross kennels was breeding PRESA CANARIO in their dogs...and was hanging papers, lying on the size and weight of their dogs, but most of their best produced dogs came from outside kennels such as "RBG" and would say they came from their dogs


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well I hate to hear of anyone's pet dying. That is sad.  How old was he? What happened?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Rojas209 said:


> Take a look at this Home Page
> 
> Iron cross kennels was breeding PRESA CANARIO in their dogs...and was hanging papers, lying on the size and weight of their dogs, but most of their best produced dogs came from outside kennels such as "RBG" and would say they came from their dogs


What would their "best produced" look like?


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

Idk what their best produced is, I'm no judge...I'm just saying what I have found out from other websites/forums about ICK...and as far as King Lion not sure


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeew.... we had some fun with ICK ... LOL not the fish disease either! That thread had alot of good info put into and great dialogue, basically the same as turning out here..

I say the same I said about ICK dogs and these dogs earlier.. APBT is a function breed should be a working class dog. ALL XL APBTS anything consistantly producing 80lb plus dogs whopper, blazze blazze... ALL THOSE DOGS ARE BANDOGGES or MASTIFFS.. Mastiff were bred from the pit dogs to be a guard dog of property and stock the first mastiffs were bandogges.. and first depicts look like 80lbs APBTs chained similarly to the axel tie out of today, all colors of the current ABPT as well.. It was man and his politics that turned the bandogge/mastiff into a BREED of dog and NOT a function dog.. The APBT is a function breed........

I do like these dogs as mastiffs and I would mix up ICK with Whopper, Elite, Giant and all those as American Bullmastiffs.. I had a whopper dog or two way back when and if I didn't call them a whopper I called them a true working bullmastiff. If I like a APBT it has to be [] quality, and only a [] quality dog can do what I demand of a dog, to be a true grit bulldog.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

great post firehazard. i don't understand why the bully crowd has a hard time
understanding that the apbt is the essence of a complete working dog.
those that understand and respect our breed would never want to see
it's undoing. yet the bully crowd somehow feels entitled to a dog with the
same name yet is the farthest thing from what the name implies. 
they already breed an abomination thats accepted by the akc and ukc.
it's called the English bulldog. take that dog and try to make it better, instead of
taking our dog and making it worse. see my point?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Padlock said:


> great post firehazard. i don't understand why the bully crowd has a hard time
> understanding that the apbt is the essence of a complete working dog.
> those that understand and respect our breed would never want to see
> it's undoing. yet the bully crowd somehow feels entitled to a dog with the
> ...


They have done some good work off the EB you have leavitt bulldogs, old whites and some hybrids are sick as hell. Although I gotta be honest I don't know how hardy some AB are, my brother's AB died this summer from heatstroke 

I can see my self getting a heavy johnson type for guarding, I think the UKC should allow the American Bully to register as that. When this happens all the hating will stop


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

i agree,..i posted on this thread earlier that i would welcome a true deviation
from our breed in favor of another working line such as the old bulldogge.
i too think those dogs are bad ass. i just am not keen on same name multiple
standards. just get rid of the "pit bull" association and everyone involved would
be at peace.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I agree with what most are saying here, there needs to be change within the registrys. the am bully needs to be registered as just that and not a pitbull , so much confusion comes to people who dont know what they are buying and then classify them as pitbull becasue of the title they see on there papers. A good step right now since the UKC doesnt recognize the am bully is breeders need to change there dogs over to the ABKC and not be registering litters with the UKC , keep it how it really is and stop trying to cash in on lies. Would be great if that happened , maybe then we could all work together with the actual BSL involved in both breeds and stop arguing amongst ourselves


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

:goodpost: :goodpost: :goodpost:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Padlock said:


> i agree,..i posted on this thread earlier that i would welcome a true deviation
> from our breed in favor of another working line such as the old bulldogge.
> i too think those dogs are bad ass. i just am not keen on same name multiple
> standards. just get rid of the "pit bull" association and everyone involved would
> be at peace.


Makes sense to me. I think the show world will take the American Bully serious when they actually health test their stock and when they get rid of silly categories such as "best head" or "biggest chest" and they can take notes from the AKC shows when people are dressed nicely when they are showing their dogs in the ring.

I also think loosing any kind of association with Pit bull name calling will help their case. Poodles have standard and toy if I am not mistaken so the Bullies can keep their classes too but a little bit more uniform. If you look at a toy poodle and standard they are almost the same dog and their proportions are very similar. If you look at a pocket Bully and a XXL is like staring at two different breeds altogether. I actually like both pockets and XXL's too. But they look like two different dogs altogether so can they be labeled under the same breed name?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Good posts ^ plural... 

I know I call my dogs bulldogs, or game bred bulldogs.. I bred a Jocko line smaller into the old world barenbeizzer(spelling?) and sterilized the whole stock.. retired the line happily knowing everything stratton says has a lil more than good merit. 

unfortunately molosserworld is not responding properly I can get some of the site up but the bullen/baren beisser history of the breed..


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

it's as easy as that. it's not something that is so far over the top
that people should get discouraged. it's pretty elementary to achieve.
the association with "pit bull" is the money maker for these bybb to
generate sales to unbenouced respective buyers. it's copy write
infringement to a degree for a lack of a better analogy.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> Good posts ^ plural...
> 
> I know I call my dogs bulldogs, or game bred bulldogs.. I bred a Jocko line smaller into the old world barenbeizzer(spelling?) and sterilized the whole stock.. retired the line happily knowing everything stratton says has a lil more than good merit.
> 
> unfortunately molosserworld is not responding properly I can get some of the site up but the bullen/baren beisser history of the breed..


After thinking about what you did it really makes sense that our modern apbt was bred of crossings of the bullbaiting bulldog.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Just started thinking function, and genetics and the code is already in the dog just have to find it... built my bear dog; now I know what Im doing for the future of game dogs, I have a plan and certain dogs Im lookin at to build the old school bulldog.. 

I am discouraged by the pit bull term simply because i believe they have to be proven otherwise its just a bulldog, maybe a game bred bulldog.. Because the men behind the registeries coined the name with the lil dogs that had acquired 2 wins.. That was the guidline for the registery... Just because the Police stopped promoting dog matching and politics turned it all into a dog fighting nightmare doesn't change the DOG. The UKC and ADBA req wins to be proven.. SO whats so different about today? So send your dog Outside the Country, and have him sent back proven before the pit bull name can be acquired, not only would our lil game bred bulldogs soon be the ones going for 25k a stud or whatever but the myth of the child eating savage pit bull will be squashed.. Because the proof is in the pudding and as long as HA game dogs are culled, then ethics of those old dog men will prove the bonafide APBT is the BEST dog for children, nicknamed, the babysitter dog for a reason.. 

Politics.. who needs it? Just a bunch of red tape confusing the truth......


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

^ Original Gamebred Bulldog >>>> OG Bulldogs.. LOL tell me that wont get 20k from all the rappers, gangstas, and wankstas... hahahahahaha


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

AHAHA by the way you owned Whoppers? do you have photos or stories to tell ?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Whopper dogs are just one of Eddie Eddingtons line.. But the name washes the name in laymen.. There are some OR WERE some fine lil game dogs with eddie eddington peds where I stumbled into owning a whopper litter, 3 males and a female. Placed all of them eventually and ALL of them are NATURALLY HA.. All of them are SUPERB catch dogs, some are really smart and can work stock.. BUT what I CAN tell you about WHOPPER is the demodect is rampid in the line.. RAMPID .. Muggleston used to push them whoppers while Mealer was pushin Blues.. LOL now its all switched up and jacked up.. 


Most of my whopper tales are whoppers.. .and can't be put on here .. LOL I don't like WHOPPER because they are HA.. NOT GONNA CONVENCE ME OTHERWISE. THEY ARE HOWEVER.. great working dogs, a nice 120lb cur dog, that will bite your neighbor, your friend and anyone who DOES not LIVE there..

whopper and ICK compliment each other, they should intertwine the lines as Am bullmastiffs .. ironic that Whopper is part OLD world doggue de bourdeax (old school fighting mastiffs equal to and also in the Tosas of Japan) SOME one argued this with me on a former topic, and I posted all the info, it would take just some digging to find it.. but IRONIC none the less,, both are game dogs mixed with fighting mastiffs.. LOL with the addition of the random freak 80lb game dog from two 55lb parents.. Theres really no other place for them to go.


----------

